# Vape Shops open on Sundays



## Pyro (20/2/16)

Hi Guys,

Which vape shops are open on Sundays?

I was hoping to pop by Evolution Vape in Clearwater tomorrow morning, but it looks like they're only open on weekdays 

Would prefer not trekking through to Rosebank, as I'm in Helderkruin and running low on juice 

Thanks!


----------



## picautomaton (21/2/16)

Vaperite Eastgate


----------



## Lushen (21/2/16)

You can try the Vape shop in Rosebank or Melrose Arch


----------



## mildly.inked (21/2/16)

I had the same problem today, I thought my juice would last me until tomorrow but by late last night I knew it just wasn't going to get me there. Luckily I found the "Agents" link on the Vapery's site for PTA East saying that they are available on Sunday's by appointment, called them up and not only were they available but they had exactly what I needed. Saved my ass lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pyro (21/2/16)

Haha, first suggestion is further from home, second exactly what I was hoping to beat 
No matter, trekked out to Rosebank and picked up some NCV Redlish. Not as good as the Burst, but hopefully lasts me until I get some DIY going.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (22/2/16)

Pyro said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Which vape shops are open on Sundays?
> 
> ...




where about dude, im also in the kruin


----------



## Pyro (22/2/16)

I'm near the corner of Ouklip and Wilgeroodt, so Clearwater is around the corner.
Got sorted with some NCV from Rosebank, but can feel it's low nic. Tasty stuff though.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaperboy (23/2/16)

Evolution vape is open Monday to Sunday.


----------



## Silver (23/3/16)

Have moved this to the "Who has stock" subforum so the vendors can reply directly here.

I think this thread will add value to vapers.


----------



## Divan Smit (23/3/16)

@Pyro , if you order from us before 15:00 today, you will receive your parcel tomorrow before lunch.
Free overnight delivery on ANY order size.


----------



## Gizmo (23/3/16)

Vape King Bel Airs - Also open on public holidays.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mystique Vape (23/3/16)

If you feel like coming out to the south of JHB i will be glad to offer you what i have on good sunday.


----------



## Raithlin (1/4/16)

If we're home, we're open. Give us a shout for specifics.


----------

